# Liebe <3



## ReakMirak (11. Oktober 2009)

Hey Leute,


Meine Freundin hat mir gestern gesagt sie sei in mich verliebt; jetzt die Frage:


Ist es ein Unterschied wenn man in jemanden verliebt ist / jemand liebt???

Wenn man jmd liebt ist es ja mehr oder ist das gleichwertig??




lg


----------



## LordofDemons (11. Oktober 2009)

etwas wie liebe existiert nicht das ist nur eine chemische reaktion im körper die dir sagt "ja die hat gute gene" ....


----------



## Bloodletting (11. Oktober 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> etwas wie liebe existiert nicht das ist nur eine chemische reaktion im körper die dir sagt "ja die hat gute gene" ....



Jetzt zerstöre dem Kleinen doch nicht die Träume ... bist du herzlos. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (11. Oktober 2009)

also so im normalen sprachgebrauch ist es gleichwertig

aber der durchschnittliche deutsche mann braucht 12 partner um den "finalen" partner zu finden statistisch :/

edit @Bloodletting: die welt ist herzlos und grausam!


----------



## TheGui (11. Oktober 2009)

Spannend wird der Thred jetz wenn du sagst das du nen Mädl bist!


----------



## LordofDemons (11. Oktober 2009)

dann is der thread gleich gerammelt voll (ACHTET AUF DAS WORTSPIEL!!!!!)I


----------



## Bloodletting (11. Oktober 2009)

> Verliebt sich ein Mensch, so sorgen verschiedene Botenstoffe für Euphorie (Dopamin), Aufregung (Adrenalin), rauschartige Glücksgefühle und tiefes Wohlbefinden (Endorphin und Cortisol) (umgekehrt können Momente, in denen man nicht mit der geliebten Person zusammen ist, als sehr schmerzhaft bis hin zur Verzweiflung empfunden werden) und erhöhte sexuelle Lust (Testosteron sinkt bei Männern, steigt bei Frauen). Auch Sexualduftstoffe (Pheromone) werden vermehrt abgegeben. Hingegen sinkt der Serotoninspiegel stark ab, wodurch der Zustand der Verliebtheit in diesem Punkt eine Ähnlichkeit mit vielen psychischen Krankheiten aufweist. Das trägt dazu bei, dass Verliebte sich zeitweise in einem Zustand der &#8222;Unzurechnungsfähigkeit&#8220; befinden können, sich dabei zu irrationalen Handlungen hinreißen lassen und Hemmschwellen abbauen. Nach einiger Zeit (wenige Monate) gewöhnt sich der Körper an diese Dosen, und ganz allmählich (laut WHO maximal nach 24 bis 36 Monaten) beendet das Gehirn diesen sensorischen &#8222;Rauschzustand&#8220;.



Daaa steht alles. Thema geklärt. Thread zu. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



EDIT: Und eigentlich will sich der Mensch nur fortpflanzen. Simpel, und doch soooo schön. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *hust* ... not ... Ich hol mir nen Keks.


----------



## riesentrolli (11. Oktober 2009)

was seid ihr unromantisch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (11. Oktober 2009)

nur realistisch!


----------



## Bloodletting (11. Oktober 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> was seid ihr unromantisch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Och, das kommt Dir nur so vor. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber mal im Ernst: Leute wie ich und LoD sind uns zwar im Klaren, was wirklich im Schädel passiert, aber das heißt nicht, dass wir das nicht genauso genießen, wie alle anderen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wir glauben nur nicht an die "Wahre Liebe", die "Liebe auf den ersten Blick" und das Zeug.
Und ich hab mir immernoch keinen Keks geholt, mist verdammter ...


----------



## LordofDemons (11. Oktober 2009)

*keks zuwerf* hier hast einen

*auch einen nehm*

jo ich find liebe auch toll nur man muss realistisch bleiben :/

blood nimm mal freundschaft an dann lad ich die in die misanthropengruppe


----------



## Razyl (11. Oktober 2009)

Was ist eigentlich die Frage? oO


----------



## Bloodletting (11. Oktober 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> *keks zuwerf* hier hast einen


Dankö!



LordofDemons schrieb:


> blood nimm mal freundschaft an dann lad ich die in die misanthropengruppe



Hab ich.


----------



## Himmelskrieger (11. Oktober 2009)

Herr Gott,

es ist ja jedem selbst überlassen, ob er an die Liebe glaubt oder nicht, aber jetzt kommt ihm doch nicht auf so eine Frage mit irgendwelchen Definitionen und chemisch/biologischen Abläufen in dem menschlichen Körper...nenene!

Was hast du ihr denn geantwortet? Hoffentlich nicht: Danke!

Wenn sie dir sagt, dass sie in dich verliebt ist, dann freu dich doch. Empfindest du genauso oder "magst" du sie nur?

Adios, Himmelskrieger


----------



## Bloodletting (11. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Was ist eigentlich die Frage? oO



Na ob "verliebt sein" mehr bedeuted (stärkere Gefühle), als "jemanden lieben".
Und um die wirklich komische Frage endlich mal zu beantworten:

Nein, dürfte (in deinem Fall) das Gleiche sein.

Da gäbs dann natürlich noch das "jemanden lieben" in einem familiären Aspekt, oder aus Freundschaft.
Aber da Du von deiner Freundin sprichst, ist es das Gleiche.


----------



## spectrumizer (11. Oktober 2009)

ReakMirak schrieb:


> Hey Leute,
> 
> Meine Freundin hat mir gestern gesagt sie sei in mich verliebt; jetzt die Frage:
> 
> ...


Liebe = Tätigkeit, Selbstlosigkeit, Hingabe, liebevoller "Dienst" (Eltern<>Kind Beziehung z
Verliebt sein = Glücksgefühle, ausgelöst durch ein Bezugsobjekt / Bezugsperson

Niemals ist "verliebt sein" und "Liebe" gleichwertig. Jemandem zu sagen "Ich bin ich dich verliebt" ist eine andere Form von "du tust mir gut."
Jemandem aber - ehrlich - zu sagen "Ich liebe dich" ist eine andere Form von "Ich geh für dich in den Tod, wenn's dich glücklich macht."

Das ist den wenigsten bewußt und "Ich liebe dich" wird heutzutage so inflationär an jeder Ecke und Stelle verwendet, nur um den anderen unbewußt an sich zu binden, weil man Angst hat, seine Lebensgrundlage zu verlieren, wenn man den Partner nicht hätte und damit gleichzeitig allerlei Hoffnungen und Erwartungen auf den anderen projiziert.


----------



## Düstermond (11. Oktober 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> etwas wie liebe existiert nicht das ist nur eine chemische reaktion im körper die dir sagt "ja die hat gute gene" ....



Deine arme Freundin/Frau. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (11. Oktober 2009)

Bloodletting schrieb:


> Na ob "verliebt sein" mehr bedeuted (stärkere Gefühle), als "jemanden lieben".
> Und um die wirklich komische Frage endlich mal zu beantworten:
> 
> Nein, dürfte (in deinem Fall) das Gleiche sein.
> ...


Was für eine komische Frage... 
Aber hey, er hat das Thema doch schon mit einen Herz begonnen... 
Und es ist dasselbe, außer in Bezug, wie Bloodletting schon schrieb, auf Freunde/Familienmitglieder. Obwohl es da ja auch Ausnahmen gibt...


----------



## Bloodletting (11. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Was für eine komische Frage...
> Aber hey, er hat das Thema doch schon mit einen Herz begonnen...
> Und es ist dasselbe, außer in Bezug, wie Bloodletting schon schrieb, auf Freunde/Familienmitglieder. Obwohl es da ja auch Ausnahmen gibt...



Och ... also ... wenn ich ne Schwester hätte und die aussehen würde, wie Avril Lavigne ... örm. Themawechsel! ;D


----------



## Deathstyle (11. Oktober 2009)

Nein ist nicht das selbe.
Verliebt sein ist weniger krass, ich liebe dich != ich bin in dich verliebt.


----------



## LordofDemons (11. Oktober 2009)

Bloodletting schrieb:


> Och ... also ... wenn ich ne Schwester hätte und die aussehen würde, wie Avril Lavigne ... örm. Themawechsel! ;D


Oo ROFL 

naj im grunde bin ich ein totaler romantiker aber das glaubt mir jetzt eh keiner mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (11. Oktober 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> Oo ROFL
> 
> naj im grunde bin ich ein totaler romantiker aber das glaubt mir jetzt eh keiner mehr
> 
> ...


LordofDemons =/= Romantik
Merk dir das!


----------



## LordofDemons (11. Oktober 2009)

nein ch mag romatische musik (Cradle of Filth),
romantisches Essen (abgehackter Pferdekopf, blutig),
und Kerzenlicht (*** ***)


----------



## riesentrolli (11. Oktober 2009)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Nein ist nicht das selbe.
> Verliebt sein ist weniger krass, ich liebe dich != ich bin in dich verliebt.


von 21 beiträgen der einzig richtige
wir sind n tolles forum^^


----------



## Düstermond (11. Oktober 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> naj im grunde bin ich ein totaler romantiker aber das glaubt mir jetzt eh keiner mehr
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich glaubs dir noch. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ein sehr guter Kumpel von mir ist auch in seiner Freizeit der kalte, rationale Wissenschaftler und bei seiner Frau scheren ihn Formeln und Reaktionen einen Dreck.


----------



## TheGui (11. Oktober 2009)

is das TE jetz nen Mädl? :_(


----------



## Bloodletting (11. Oktober 2009)

TheGui schrieb:


> is das TE jetz nen Mädl? :_(



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=itFE7DvFQeY

Ja ok, der is fies .... aber das fiel mir bei dem "das TE" als erstes ein. :X


----------



## Ol@f (11. Oktober 2009)

Sehr schöner Beitrag, den ich irgendwo mal gelesen hab


> Bei jeder Definition geht es darum, den Wesenskern eines Begriffs herauszuschälen. Der Begriff ist der eigentliche Gedankeninhalt, der mit dem Wort bezeichnet werden soll.
> 
> Das Abgrenzen geht nun so vor sich, dass man sich frägt: Welches kleinste Kriterium muss erfüllt sein, damit der Begriff gerade noch abgedeckt ist? Welche begriffliche Schwelle muss minimal überschritten sein? Oder hier konkret: Wo genau beginnt die Liebe?
> 
> ...


----------



## Bloodletting (11. Oktober 2009)

Ol@f schrieb:


> Liebe = Verinnerlichen, ins Gedächtnis bringen, das fand ich als Minimalkriterium nicht schlecht. Der Respekt geht als Kriterium bereits einen Schritt weiter und beinhaltet eine etwas höhere Stufe der Liebe. Fürsorglichkeit und Hinwendung geht nochmals eine Stufe weiter, Beziehung noch weiter, dann kommt irgendwann die Bindung, und bei der Selbsthingabe wird man wohl an der obersten Stufe angelangt sein.



Interessant. Die Liebe als Stufenabschnitt. 
Da müsste ich mal genauer drüber nachdenken.


----------



## LordofDemons (11. Oktober 2009)

muss ne kellertreppe sein :/


----------



## Kronas (11. Oktober 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> muss ne kellertreppe sein :/


auf unserer kellertreppe hab ich mir mit 7 jahren ne gehirnerschütterung geholt


----------



## LordofDemons (11. Oktober 2009)

sowas kannste dir mit der falschen ehefrau auch holen


----------



## Bloodletting (11. Oktober 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> sowas kannste dir mit _einer_ der falschen ehefrau auch holen



fixed' xD


----------



## LordofDemons (11. Oktober 2009)

Bloodletting schrieb:


> fixed' xD


i loled 


übrigens

nein ch mag romatische musik (Cradle of Filth),
romantisches Essen (abgehackter Pferdekopf, blutig),
und Kerzenlicht (*** ***)


----------



## TheGui (11. Oktober 2009)

Bloodletting schrieb:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=itFE7DvFQeY
> 
> Ja ok, der is fies .... aber das fiel mir bei dem "das TE" als erstes ein. :X


naja, der zwitter hatt aber seinen spaß in dem lied ^^


----------



## Carcharoth (12. Oktober 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> etwas wie liebe existiert nicht das ist nur eine chemische reaktion im körper die dir sagt "ja die hat gute gene" ....



Quoted because it's true.



Liebe ist ein Wort. Elefanten-A-A auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maladin (12. Oktober 2009)

Verliebtheit ist das Gefühl, der erste Sturm mit Schmetterlingen und so weiter. Man ist immer zuerst verliebt. Wenn dann Vertrautheit und Zuneigung über die Zeit wächst, würde ich es als Liebe bezeichnen. Vor allem ist Liebe etwas ruhiger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber auch seeehr schön *ggg*

Goethe drückte es sehr gut aus:


> &#8222;Hast du einen Menschen gern, so musst du ihn versteh'n.
> Musst nicht immer hier und da, seine Fehler seh'n.
> Schau mit Liebe und Verzeih', denn am Ende bist du selbst nicht fehlerfrei.&#8220;



/wink maladin


----------



## shadow24 (12. Oktober 2009)

ReakMirak schrieb:


> Ist es ein Unterschied wenn man in jemanden verliebt ist / jemand liebt???
> 
> Wenn man jmd liebt ist es ja mehr oder ist das gleichwertig??


also normalerweise ist verliebt sein der Anfang von Liebe,wenn man sich noch nicht ganz klar darüber ist,ob man sich ne feste Beziehung mit dem anderen vorstellen kann.man fühlt sich zu dem andren hingezogen aufgrund des Aussehens oder sonstiger Auffälligkeiten die man bei dem anderen findet.
Liebe ist etwas was sich aus dem verliebt sein entwickeln kann.muss aber nicht zwangsläufig so passieren.Liebe geht viel tiefer. das ist das höchste Gefühl was man mit einem anderen Menschen teilen kann.wenn man den Menschen so annimmt wie er wirklich ist,mit all seinen Schwächen und Fehlern und ihn trotzdem liebt...
aber in eurem Alter würde ich so ein Satz nicht in die Wagschale werfen.da ist das eine noch so gut wie das andere.freu dich das eine andere Person solche Gefühle für dich entwickelt hat und es dir auch noch gesteht.jetzt überleg wie du dich fühlst in ihrer Nähe und sag ja oder beichte ihr das du nicht so empfindest...


----------



## Konov (12. Oktober 2009)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Niemals ist "verliebt sein" und "Liebe" gleichwertig. Jemandem zu sagen "Ich bin ich dich verliebt" ist eine andere Form von "du tust mir gut."
> Jemandem aber - ehrlich - zu sagen "Ich liebe dich" ist eine andere Form von "Ich geh für dich in den Tod, wenn's dich glücklich macht."



/sign ^^

Liebe ist sicherlich der deutlich stärkere Ausdruck. Verliebt sein können auch zwei 14 jährige Kids, die dann aber in ihrem Leben den Partner noch 10 mal wechseln. Wenn man jemanden aber "liebt", dann impliziert das, dass man doch eigentlich so weit ist, niemand anderen wieder an sich ran zu lassen. ^^


----------



## LordofDemons (12. Oktober 2009)

noch was interessantes zumt Thema Gefühle

das Gefühl der Wut und des Hasses sind biologisch gesehen die stärksten die der Mensch fühlen kann :>
interessant nicht

also wenn ihr eure Frau/Freundin richtig hasst dann fühlt ihr mal so richtig was für sie XD


----------



## Davatar (12. Oktober 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> also so im normalen sprachgebrauch ist es gleichwertig
> 
> aber der durchschnittliche deutsche mann braucht 12 partner um den "finalen" partner zu finden statistisch :/
> 
> edit @Bloodletting: die welt ist herzlos und grausam!


12 Partner statistisch, hui und ich dachte es geht mehr um Klasse als um Masse ^^ Da stellt sich für mich allerdings die Frage, was genau mit Partner gemeint ist. Sind das effektive Beziehungen oder zählen da auch Bienchen-Blümchen-"Partnerschaften" und wie lange muss eine Beziehung überhaupt sein, um statistisch als solche gelten zu können? Fragen über Fragen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (12. Oktober 2009)

ein fall für Aiman Abdallah und seinen neuen partner das Robert Koch institut :gaggle:


edit: mensch da muss ich mich selbst berichtigen "Angst" ist das stärkste Gefühl, WUt und hass sind die 2 stärksten selbst erzeugten (hab ich mal in irgend so nem wissenschaftsmagazin gelesen ist aber schon saulang her vermutlich ist das schon 3 mal wiederlegt worden :>)


----------



## Potpotom (12. Oktober 2009)

Willkommen im Leben der eingeschränkt freien Männer @TE. Wenn sie dich irgendetwas fragt, was in die Richtung "Wie sehe ich aus?" geht - weich ihr aus, schmeiss notfalls ein Glas runter oder täusche einen Infarkt vor, da verstummt das Thema erstmal und dein Tag ist gerettet. Sei NIEMALS ehrlich, auch nicht wenn sie sagt "Du kannst ruhig ehrlich sein!".

Und jetzt das wichtigste... sie darf nicht das Gefühl haben, du wärst bei einer Tätigkeit glücklich ohne das sie dabei war. Sag ihr einfach "Alles mies, wie immer wenn du nicht dabei bist!".

So, hab gleich nen Termin beim Scheidungsanwalt... bis später.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



EDIT: Achja, um noch was zum eigentlichen Thema zu schreiben. Liebe und "verliebt sein" ist nicht das Gleiche... beim "verliebt sein" denkt man, man wäre dann glücklich. Beim "lieben" weiss man, man war glücklich.


----------



## neo1986 (12. Oktober 2009)

Verliebt und jemanden lieben ist das selbe.


----------



## Davatar (12. Oktober 2009)

Ich frag mal anders: Nehmen wir an, Ihr hättet mit dem Grundgedanken einer Heirat kein Problem (jaja ich weiss hier hats tausende Atheisten und männliche Chauvinisten die in tausend Jahren nie heiraten würden, nicht mal wenn das Schicksal des Universums davon abhängen würde, aber das ist jetzt mal egal)... Würdet Ihr einen *eher* Menschen heiraten, wenn Ihr in ihn verliebt seid oder wenn Ihr ihn liebt?

...und jetzt antwortet nochmal, sofern Ihr vorher behauptet habt, das sei das Gleiche 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (12. Oktober 2009)

Buffed Beziehungsberatung sie haben Fragen, wir haben Antworten (für die richtigkeit der Antworten können wir nicht garantieren aber wir haben bereits 2 Beziehungen ins Rollen gebracht. Wir sind also ausreichen qualifiziert :>)


----------



## Potpotom (12. Oktober 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> :>)


Watt? Ihr habt bereits 4 Menschen ins Unglück geschickt? Schämt euch!


----------



## ReakMirak (12. Oktober 2009)

"Liebe = Tätigkeit, Selbstlosigkeit, Hingabe, liebevoller "Dienst" (Eltern<>Kind Beziehung z
Verliebt sein = Glücksgefühle, ausgelöst durch ein Bezugsobjekt / Bezugsperson

Niemals ist "verliebt sein" und "Liebe" gleichwertig. Jemandem zu sagen "Ich bin ich dich verliebt" ist eine andere Form von "du tust mir gut."
Jemandem aber - ehrlich - zu sagen "Ich liebe dich" ist eine andere Form von "Ich geh für dich in den Tod, wenn's dich glücklich macht."

Das ist den wenigsten bewußt und "Ich liebe dich" wird heutzutage so inflationär an jeder Ecke und Stelle verwendet, nur um den anderen unbewußt an sich zu binden, weil man Angst hat, seine Lebensgrundlage zu verlieren, wenn man den Partner nicht hätte und damit gleichzeitig allerlei Hoffnungen und Erwartungen auf den anderen projiziert. "



danach hab ich gesucht... alle anderen habn nicht wirklich geholfen...^^


ps. mein geeschlecht ist.... Hmm nein ich sags euch nich... thihi 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (12. Oktober 2009)

Potpotom schrieb:


> Watt? Ihr habt bereits 4 Menschen ins Unglück geschickt? Schämt euch!


ich bin misanthrop ich darf das!


----------



## ReakMirak (12. Oktober 2009)

neo1986 schrieb:


> Verliebt und jemanden lieben ist das selbe.




hab mich jetz mal schlau gemacht... in jmd verliebt sein is nur son bisschen schwärmen und kann auch bald wieder vorbei gehen aber jemanden richtig lieben hält ewig    - jedenfalls bis zur scheidung  - ok das war jetz unromantisch^^


----------



## Miss Mojo (12. Oktober 2009)

Erst vorgestern hat mir jemand etwas gesagt was den Unterschied in dieser Angelegenheit doch deutlich machen sollte:

"Wenn man verliebt ist, dann schaut man sich in die Augen. Wenn man sich liebt, dann schaut man in die gleiche Richtung"

Find ich schön. Und treffend auch noch. Das Verliebtsein geht irgendwann weg.


----------



## dragon1 (12. Oktober 2009)

LoD, du bist ein Arsch )=
Ich wette sobald du dich verliebst vergisst du den scheiss den du da gelabert hast wieder gaaaanz schnell^^



ReakMirak schrieb:


> "Liebe = Tätigkeit, Selbstlosigkeit, Hingabe, liebevoller "Dienst" (Eltern<>Kind Beziehung z
> Verliebt sein = Glücksgefühle, ausgelöst durch ein Bezugsobjekt / Bezugsperson
> 
> Niemals ist "verliebt sein" und "Liebe" gleichwertig. Jemandem zu sagen "Ich bin ich dich verliebt" ist eine andere Form von "du tust mir gut."
> ...


Ganz Meine Meinung

Ich war aber selber noch nie verliebt. Ausser in mich selber. Ihc bin etwas Narzistisch veranlangt.


----------



## Vanth1 (12. Oktober 2009)

Das verliebt sein ist der schlechteste status find ich,da es ja wie irgendwo beschrieben auch schmerzen mitbringt etc.
Aber dan seine liebe gefunden zu haben macht einen glücklich und das gefasel vonwegen chemiche reaktion ist egal.
Ich glaub incht das einer zu seiner Traumfrau geht und sagt:Ich habe eine chemische reaktion die mir sagt du hast eine gute gene.
Leute die sagen es gibt keine Liebe sind doch nur ignoraten,möchtegern böse black metaller oder überhaupt möchtegern böse oder hatten bis jetzt noch keine freundin oder freund.

so^^


----------



## LordofDemons (12. Oktober 2009)

Vanth schrieb:


> Das verliebt sein ist der schlechteste status find ich,da es ja wie irgendwo beschrieben auch schmerzen mitbringt etc.
> Aber dan seine liebe gefunden zu haben macht einen glücklich und das gefasel vonwegen chemiche reaktion ist egal.
> Ich glaub incht das einer zu seiner Traumfrau geht und sagt:Ich habe eine chemische reaktion die mir sagt du hast eine gute gene.
> Leute die sagen es gibt keine Liebe sind doch nur ignoraten,möchtegern böse black metaller oder überhaupt möchtegern böse oder hatten bis jetzt noch keine freundin oder freund.
> ...


bloß gut das du keine vorurteile hast


----------



## Selor Kiith (12. Oktober 2009)

Wir lassen uns bloß nicht die Birne vernebeln... wobei das bei den meisten Menschen eh nicht geht, von wegen wo nichts ist und so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (12. Oktober 2009)

hmm selor ist heut wieder angriffslustig :/


----------



## Davatar (12. Oktober 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Ich war aber selber noch nie verliebt. Ausser in mich selber. Ihc bin etwas Narzistisch veranlangt.


Ach das kommt schon noch mit allem, was dazu gehört.

Lustig am Verliebtsein ist, dass man sich jedes Mal vornimmt, es beim nächsten Mal besser zu machen und sich nicht so sehr reinzusteigern und sich dann doch nicht an das hält, was man sich vorgenommen hat...ist eigentlich wie Silvester feiern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Da nimmt man sich auch wahnsinnig viel vor, das man nicht einhält 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (12. Oktober 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> LoD, du bist ein Arsch )=
> Ich wette sobald du dich verliebst vergisst du den scheiss den du da gelabert hast wieder gaaaanz schnell^^


du hasts echt nicht verstanden dragon -.-


----------



## dragon1 (12. Oktober 2009)

war das Ironie? lol, ich komm da nie mit xP


yum thema vorurteile, ich weiss das es bei dir so ist, aber du versuchst panisch allen vorurteilen gerecht zu werden^^


----------



## DER Lachmann (12. Oktober 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> war das Ironie? lol, ich komm da nie mit xP
> 
> 
> yum thema vorurteile, ich weiss das es bei dir so ist, aber du versuchst panisch allen vorurteilen gerecht zu werden^^



er versucht es nicht nur, er schafft es 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (12. Oktober 2009)

nein das war nicht ironisch gemeint

ok für dich nochmal

das mit den chemischen reaktionen im körper ist FAKT.
Da kann man nicht dran rumdiskutieren das ist einfach FAKT!!!

das heißt nicht das ich total unromantisch bin und nicht verliebt sein kann ich möchte sogar behaupten das ich im grunde ein sehr romantischer mensch bin. 
Aber im gegensatz zu ein paar realitätsfremden hier im forum KENNE ich halt auch die wahrheit, die FAKTEN und halt mir nicht augen und ohren zu wenn jemand damit ankommt.


----------



## dragon1 (12. Oktober 2009)

hihi^^ Ich liebe vorurteile, immer einen Lacher gut

...


----------



## Davatar (12. Oktober 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> Aber im gegensatz zu ein paar realitätsfremden hier im forum KENNE ich halt auch die wahrheit, die FAKTEN und halt mir nicht augen und ohren zu wenn jemand damit ankommt.


Pffft als nächstes behauptest Du wohl, Babies kämen aus dem Bauch der Mutter raus, dabei wissen wir ja spätestens seit "Up" (Oben), dass sie von den Storchen bei den Wolken abgeholt werden, die sie aus Wolken zusammenbasteln. Hmm...eigentlich sind dann wohl Babies sone Art Wolken-Magiekonstrukt...seltsam...

Verliebt sein ist etwa das da:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


kombiniert mit dem da:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


mit nem Spürchen von dem da obendrauf:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und wenn man Pech hat siehts am Schluss etwa so aus:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (12. Oktober 2009)

von kuchen wird man fett
sonnenbrand braucht auch keiner
kokosnüsse fallen gerne mal auf köpfe
wirbelstürme zerstören häuser
und regenwolken mag kein mensch (außer selor, mir und allen anderen schlechtgelaunten menschen)

:<


----------



## Selor Kiith (12. Oktober 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> und regenwolken mag kein mensch



Ach ich bin kein Mensch? Gut zu wissen!


----------



## Davatar (12. Oktober 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Ach ich bin kein Mensch? Gut zu wissen!


Ne Du bist Vulkanier...wobei...könnte auch Romulaner sein *fg*


----------



## dragon1 (12. Oktober 2009)

das mit den chemischen reaktionen im körper ist FAKT.
Da kann man nicht dran rumdiskutieren das ist einfach FAKT!!!

Gene? Und warum fühlen wir uns zu schlanken, nichtsnützigen Frauen (Sry, aber so ist das doch modern, Models die oben Hohl und unten... sind) hingezogen? Das sollte nicht gerade zum Vortbestehen der Menschheit sein?


----------



## LordofDemons (12. Oktober 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Ach ich bin kein Mensch? Gut zu wissen!


habs umeditiert ich wollts halt für die masse schreiben wir sind sonderlinge sonst nimmt auch nie jemand rücksicht :/


----------



## LordofDemons (12. Oktober 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Gene? Und warum *fühle ich mich *zu schlanken, nichtsnützigen Frauen (Sry, aber so ist das doch modern, Models die oben Hohl und unten... sind) hingezogen? Das sollte nicht gerade zum Vortbestehen der Menschheit sein?


fixed!


----------



## dragon1 (12. Oktober 2009)

Ha...Ha...

wie witzig. Man muss nur 10 min Nachtschwärmer lesen, um meine aussage bestätigt zu sehn
achja, deine Sig...
Oder die Zeitung am Morgen...das 20ste Magermodel... der Beliebteste Superstar der Welt...


----------



## Selor Kiith (12. Oktober 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Ha...Ha...



Wir können nichts dafür wenn du dich von Medien und Werbung so vereinnahmen lässt... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (12. Oktober 2009)

sry dragon ich meins nicht böse



> Wir können nichts dafür wenn du dich von Medien und Werbung so vereinnahmen lässt...


leider wahr :/


----------



## dragon1 (12. Oktober 2009)

Hey, ICH lasse mich nicht beeinflussen. Aber von aussen her sieht es ganz danach aus, als hätten sie recht


ARGH ICH WERDS WOHL NIE LERNEN DASS BEI DER DEUTSCHEN TASTATUR ANSTELLE DES Z EIN Y IST 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (12. Oktober 2009)

bleibt doch alle friedlich .... hier gehts schließlich um liebe &#9829;


----------



## Davatar (12. Oktober 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Wir können nichts dafür wenn du dich von Medien und Werbung so vereinnahmen lässt...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Hey die Frage ist doch: Warum um alles in der Welt sollte Mann ein magersüchtiges, knochiges, bleiches Supermodel als Freundin haben, die aussieht als wäre sie erst grad von den Toten auferweckt worden?
Ganz einfach: Damit man jeweils doppelt Mittag- und Abendessen bekommt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





DER schrieb:


> bleibt doch alle friedlich .... hier gehts schließlich um liebe &#9829;


Jaaaaaaa, Gruppenumarmung! Loooooos!


----------



## LordofDemons (12. Oktober 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Hey, ICH lasse mich nicht beeinflussen. Aber von aussen her sieht es ganz danach aus, als hätten sie recht


sie haben dich bereits beeinflusst 

oder warum sonst solltest du auf dumme frauen stehn die eigendlich nru geboren wurden um gut auszusehn?


----------



## dragon1 (12. Oktober 2009)

Lest ihr eigentlich was ihr schreibt?
Ich habe ähnlich aussagen mehrmals hier im Forum gelesen, *wow g0ile T1ttn schlank usw*
Und du versuchst zu bestreiten, du würdest nicht auf solche *Medienbeinflusste* Frauen, wie die in deiner Signatur (Extra Figurbetont) stehn?
Wo bleibt dein Realismus?





> Aber im gegensatz zu ein paar realitätsfremden hier im forum KENNE ich halt auch die wahrheit, die FAKTEN und halt mir nicht augen und ohren zu wenn jemand damit ankommt.


----------



## LordofDemons (12. Oktober 2009)

und? weiter was willst du uns damti sagen bitte red klartext

edit: plöder editierer mom muss text schreiben




> Lest ihr eigentlich was ihr schreibt?


manchmal  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



> Ich habe ähnlich aussagen mehrmals hier im Forum gelesen, *wow g0ile T1ttn schlank usw*


ja und das denk ich mir auch manchmal im RL über frauen wo ist das bitte verwerflich?



> Und du versuchst zu bestreiten, du würdest nicht auf solche *Medienbeinflusste* Frauen, wie die in deiner Signatur (Extra Figurbetont) stehn?


erotisch anziehend natürlich!
würde ich jemals so jemanden als partner in erwägung ziehn wenn außer den körperlichen argumenten nichts vorhanden ist an charakter, etc. - Ähhhh NEIN!
Warum zur hölle hängt sich jeder an meiner sigi auf Oo das sind 2 gezeichnete frauen GEZEICHNET aus meiner Lieblingsserie das hat mit der realität genau 0 zu tun XD


----------



## Fuuton (12. Oktober 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Lest ihr eigentlich was ihr schreibt?
> Ich habe ähnlich aussagen mehrmals hier im Forum gelesen, *wow g0ile T1ttn schlank usw*



Seh's mal so
im Internet kann man sich so dermaßen verstellen wie man will (:
Damit will ich jemanden unterstellen er seie Fake ^^
nur das man im Internet sein kann, wer man will

Ich bin zum beispiel ein Würstchen mit Senf.


----------



## dragon1 (12. Oktober 2009)

Das verliebtsein-liebe nicht nur eine reaktion auf Gene ist.

Sry LoD, ich mach das aber immerso, erst kurze aussage, und dann langen text dazuediten^^


----------



## DER Lachmann (12. Oktober 2009)

Fuuton schrieb:


> Ich bin zum beispiel ein Würstchen mit Senf.



darf ich mal reinbeißen? :X


----------



## dragon1 (12. Oktober 2009)

ich könnt jetzt etwas sagen was weit unter die gürtellinie geht, Lachmann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (12. Oktober 2009)

wieso? er ist ein würstchen mit senf....und da würd ich gern ma reinbeißen O_o...
....
.....
achsoooooooo
du mit deinen perversen gedanken ^o^


----------



## Grüne Brille (12. Oktober 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> ich könnt jetzt etwas sagen was weit unter die gürtellinie geht, Lachmann
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


WEIT? wo setzt du bitte deinen gürtel an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fuuton (12. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> darf ich mal reinbeißen? :X



Voll in die Falle reingetappt (:

Bleibt beim Thema

Für jeden is Liebe etwas schönes. 

Ich persönlich finde das es einen unterschied gibt zwischen
Verliebt sein und Ich Liebe dich
für mich kann *richtige* liebe nur entstehen wenn man in einer Beziehung ist.


----------



## LordofDemons (12. Oktober 2009)

das erinnert mich an en arbeitskollegen der geht zu frauen hin

AK: "Bist du ein Senfglas?"
F: "hö?"
AK: "Darf bei dir jeder sein würstchen reinstecken


----------



## Grüne Brille (12. Oktober 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> das erinnert mich an en arbeitskollegen der geht zu frauen hin
> 
> AK: "Bist du ein Senfglas?"
> F: "hö?"
> AK: "Darf bei dir jeder sein würstchen reinstecken


sogar zu erzählen, dass der witz alt ist, ist schon alt...


----------



## LordofDemons (12. Oktober 2009)

ja schon klar aber mach du das mal


----------



## Grüne Brille (12. Oktober 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> ja schon klar aber mach du das mal


warum sollte ich? es ist nicht witzig und auch nur beleidigend oO
da gibts weitaus besseres


----------



## LordofDemons (12. Oktober 2009)

ok wir weichen vom thema ab zurück von dieser art liebe zurück zum romantischen teil


----------



## Ennia (12. Oktober 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> das mit den chemischen reaktionen im körper ist FAKT.
> Da kann man nicht dran rumdiskutieren das ist einfach FAKT!!!
> 
> Gene? Und warum fühlen wir uns zu schlanken, nichtsnützigen Frauen (Sry, aber so ist das doch modern, Models die oben Hohl und unten... sind) hingezogen? Das sollte nicht gerade zum Vortbestehen der Menschheit sein?



Stimmt, das ist FAKT, doch was diese hormonellen Reaktionen im Hirn auslösen, davon schreibt keiner. Mit der ausschüttung von Hormonen ist das Thema nicht abgetan. Erst dur die Empfindungen und Abgleichungen im Hirn, also jetzt auf den Denkprozess, der dadurch ins Laufen kommt, kann man Liebe und Verliebtsein definieren.

Hormone definieren keinesfalls Gefühle, Leute - sie sind nur der Auslöser.

Was noch vielleicht interessant ist: männliche Sexualhormone übertönen das Liebeshormon Oxytocin... ^^ aus evolutionären, bereits bekannten Gründen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (12. Oktober 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> ok wir weichen vom thema ab zurück von dieser art liebe zurück zum romantischen teil






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


?


----------



## Grüne Brille (12. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ?


fail


----------



## LordofDemons (12. Oktober 2009)

das soll rammstein - liebe ist für lle da sein :&


----------



## DER Lachmann (12. Oktober 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> fail



kann sein...
aber das bild wollt ich schon posten als ich gesehen hab das es diesen thread gibt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (12. Oktober 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








Ich nehms ja nich ernst, und wuerde nie auf die idee jemanden auszunutzen kommen, aber das Video ist cool^^


----------



## Mefisthor (12. Oktober 2009)

Ennia schrieb:


> Stimmt, das ist FAKT, doch was diese hormonellen Reaktionen im Hirn auslösen, davon schreibt keiner. Mit der ausschüttung von Hormonen ist das Thema nicht abgetan. Erst dur die Empfindungen und Abgleichungen im Hirn, also jetzt auf den Denkprozess, der dadurch ins Laufen kommt, kann man Liebe und Verliebtsein definieren.
> 
> Hormone definieren keinesfalls Gefühle, Leute - sie sind nur der Auslöser.
> 
> ...


Naja Die Seele an sich existiert ja auch nicht, jeder Mensch unterscheidet sich in seiner Persönlichkeit nur durch seine Erlebnisse bzw. seine ganze Vergangenheit um das ganze noch mehr runter zu ziehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und jetzt noch ne Offtopic frage die mir grad einfällt:
Woran liegt das überhaupt das Kinder um 13-15 Jahren immer weniger wie diese aussehen sondern immer eher jünger oder eher älter ? Mir zumindest so vorkommt, weil ich schon 13 Jährige Mädels getroffen habe die wie 16+ aussehen und sich mehr oder weniger älter verhalten. Aber dann gibt es welche (an meiner Schule in der 9ten Klasse(Ich bin derzeit in der 11ten, in Österreich ist das 9te das letzte Pflichtschuljahr)) die sehen aus wie Kinder von 9-10 Jahren aber sind schon 14-15 Oo an was liegt das, und hab ich da nur so das Gefühl oder war das damals anders ?


----------



## Bloodletting (12. Oktober 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> Und jetzt noch ne Offtopic frage die mir grad einfällt:
> Woran liegt das überhaupt das Kinder um 13-15 Jahren immer weniger wie diese aussehen sondern immer eher jünger oder eher älter ? Mir zumindest so vorkommt, weil ich schon 13 Jährige Mädels getroffen habe die wie 16+ aussehen und sich mehr oder weniger älter verhalten. Aber dann gibt es welche (an meiner Schule in der 9ten Klasse(Ich bin derzeit in der 11ten, in Österreich ist das 9te das letzte Pflichtschuljahr)) die sehen aus wie Kinder von 9-10 Jahren aber sind schon 14-15 Oo an was liegt das, und hab ich da nur so das Gefühl oder war das damals anders ?



4 einfache Buchstaben: G-E-N-E. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Carcharoth (12. Oktober 2009)

Bloodletting schrieb:


> 4 einfache Buchstaben: G-E-N-E.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Es sind 3 Buchstaben. "E" ist doppelt.


----------



## Bloodletting (12. Oktober 2009)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Es sind 3 Buchstaben. "E" ist doppelt.



Genaugenommen waren es keine Buchstaben, sondern Zahlen. 0 und 1 nämlich.

Hör auf zu klugscheissen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (13. Oktober 2009)

kleine andekdote zum thema liebe bzw. heiraten

der lordie geht grad mit seiner käsesemmel und seiner leberkässemmel fröhlich hinter ner gruppe techniker her die sich grad erzählen das ein Kollege sich entschieden hat zu heiraten.

A: Ja da Ding heirat etzad
B: Ha echt etz?
C: asoa depp
B: hor er sie gfragt oder umkehrda?
A: Er hod n Antrag gstellt?
B: Antrag? welches Produkt?
A: Na Heiratsantrag
C: Welche Antragsnummer?

Allgemeines Gelächter

Techniker halt -.-


----------



## marion9394 (13. Oktober 2009)

fast so geil wie die türkische kundin die meinem cheff gestern nen vortrag gehalten hat das sein kind in die hölle kommt weil er nicht verheiratet ist ;DD uuuuh hat die böse geguckt als er sagte das das kind nur ein versehen war ;D


----------



## Toxica87 (18. Oktober 2009)

ReakMirak schrieb:


> Hey Leute,
> 
> 
> Meine Freundin hat mir gestern gesagt sie sei in mich verliebt; jetzt die Frage:
> ...



Hallo!

Ich denke es kommt drauf an, wie man  Liebe, verliebt sein und verknallt sein definiert. 

Für mich ist Liebe stärker als verknallt sein. Verliebt sein und Liebe ist für mich beides das selbe.
Verknallt sein sind die Schmetterlinge bzw. das gewisse "kribbeln" im Bauch usw...
Wenn man verliebt ist mag man den Menschen ja, aber man "benutzt" denjenigen unbewusst einfach nur und man ist dann meistens nicht an
den Menschen selbst interessiert sondern nur an das, was er einen gibt. 

Ich denke manche Menschen verwechseln diese Gefühle voll stark. Schmetterlinge geben einen ein Hormonkick. Das Gefühl wird daraufhin wohl mit echte Liebe verwechselt. Die Rosarote Brille kommt dann auch dazu...

Bin seid ca. 9 Monate vergeben. Wir haben uns einmal nur gesagt dass wir uns Lieben. Andere Freunde von mir früher haben mir das andauernd gesagt. Diese Beziehung ist trotzdem irgendwie am beständigsten. Ich persönlich brauche diese Wörter auch nicht. Dass mein Freund mich liebt sehe ich in seinen Augen und in seinen Verhalten mir gegenüber. Wörter drücken das aus was man denkt, das kann die Körpersprache aber genauso gut...

LG mir war langweilig xD


----------



## K0l0ss (18. Oktober 2009)

Liebe ist schon ein schwieriges Thema...ich selber bin schon in die "Falle" Liebe getappt. Nachher sagt man sich immer, dass man das nächste mal sich nicht so reinsteigern will. Aber das ist bei nächsten mal schon wieder vergessen...

Ich denke zwischen "verliebt sein" und "jemanden lieben" ist ein Unterschied. Sowieso wird in der heutigen Gesellschaft damit um sich geschmissen, als hätte es keine Bedeutung. Freunde/Freundinen, die sich gerade mal zwei Tage kennen schmeißen sich schon an den Kopf "hdl" will dich nie mehr verlieren und all sowas. Und irgendwann verliert man sich aus den Augen...
Ich kenn einen meiner besten Freunde nun seit der 1. Klasse. Wir sind beide nun in der 12...erst ist wie ein Bruder, wir machen viel zusammen. Wir reden über alles. Dem würde ich "hdl" sagen. Weil so einen findet man nicht an jeder Ecke.

Aber zurück zur eigentlichen Frage...

Ich habe mich mal in ein Mädchen aus meiner Stufe verliebt. "Damals" in der 10. Sie war echt nett, hübsch, lustig. All sowas, was man sich da halt vorstellt. Aber als wir uns dann näher kennen gelernt habe...da merkte ich, dass das doch nicht so die töffte Idee war. Ich denke "verliebt sein" ist die Vorstufe von "jemanden lieben", wenn die Bedingungen denn dann stimmen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

So...soweit von mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

...

P.S.: Wenn es interessiert...ich bin nun seit einem Jahr vergeben...und ich liebe meine Freundin.


----------



## Shinar (19. Oktober 2009)

@TE: Dein Hirn sagt dir, dass sie gute Gene hat und du mit ihr Kinder zeugen sollst. Also tu es, dein Hirn lügt nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Minastirit (19. Oktober 2009)

Love is a name, Sex is a game. Forget the name and play the game! 

Liebe ist etwas was im Gehirn sagt, ich will die umbedingt ganz doll fest.
Und eines Tages wachste auf und sie sagt es ist vorbei.

Dann biste traurig und depresiv und du erkennt HEY da hats ja noch ne andere die besser ausschaut 
und das ganze geht von vorne los.

ob es wirklich die eine gibt .. nunja ich weis nicht, jedoch bin ich auch nicht verheiratet und wie viele hier in dem forum auch noch eher einer der jüngeren aka 18


schlussendlich ist liebe nur ein gefühl das vom körper ausgelöst wird .. somit ansich gibts keine unterschiede @te


----------



## Perfectenemy (20. Oktober 2009)

Love sucks  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bloodletting (20. Oktober 2009)

Wäre ich eine Frau, würde ich mir bei folgendem Ergebnis Gedanken um mein Verhalten machen:

http://www.istdasnormal.com/index.php?view=2017

Frauen sind Monster, ich wusste es schon immer. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (20. Oktober 2009)

ROFL!!!


----------



## advanced08 (20. Oktober 2009)

Bloodletting schrieb:


> Wäre ich eine Frau, würde ich mir bei folgendem Ergebnis Gedanken um mein Verhalten machen:
> 
> http://www.istdasnormal.com/index.php?view=2017
> 
> ...



das hätte ich dir auch ohne sagen können ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ne aber mal ehrlich verliebt sein ist für mich starke gefühle und lieben ist etwas stärker das geschiet auch nicht so schnell ... wie man auf der straße sieht

wie oben schon geschrieben wird schon nach paar tagen in den meißten beziehungen von liebe gesprochen oder man hört von "freunden" die man ein paar tage kennt

hdl und son müll  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Davatar (21. Oktober 2009)

advanced08 schrieb:


> wie oben schon geschrieben wird schon nach paar tagen in den meißten beziehungen von liebe gesprochen oder man hört von "freunden" die man ein paar tage kennt


Also wenn mir ein Kumpel offenbaren würde, dass er mich liebt fänd ich das eher nicht so normal - vorausgesetzt ich ging bisher immer davon aus, er sei hetero 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (21. Oktober 2009)

Bloodletting schrieb:


> Och ... also ... wenn ich ne Schwester hätte und die aussehen würde, wie Avril Lavigne ... örm. Themawechsel! ;D


naja besser wärs wenn die Freundin so aussehen würde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Falathrim (21. Oktober 2009)

Bloodletting schrieb:


> Och ... also ... wenn ich ne Schwester hätte und die aussehen würde, wie Avril Lavigne ... örm. Themawechsel! ;D


Naja...dann wär sie halt meine Freundin, ist doch nichts dabei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Für mich sind Liebe und verliebt sein schon ein starker Unterschied...verliebt war ich schon recht oft, aber Liebe...kann ich so nicht sagen, glaube ich aber nicht...


----------



## Metadron72 (22. Oktober 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Das verliebtsein-liebe nicht nur eine reaktion auf Gene ist.



die wahl des partners in den man sich verliebt schon, das verliebt sein in seinem inhalt natürlich nicht
und da hat er mit seinem fakt, in der tat recht, auch wenn euch das nicht passen will (mir btw. auch nicht *g* )

liebe ist dann das, was nicht von den genen/hormonen abhängt


----------



## Squarg (22. Oktober 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> etwas wie liebe existiert nicht das ist nur eine chemische reaktion im körper die dir sagt "ja die hat gute gene" ....



/sign  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

